# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  "مسابقة رمضانية"

## طوق الياسمين

*يسر إدارة منتديات الحصن الاردنية

أن تعلن للجميع عن الاستعداد لـ بدأ
المسابقة الرمضانية
ونأمل من هذه المسابقة
الترويح عن النفس وقضاء وقت ممتع في أيام وليالي رمضان
وكذلك الاستفادة من كل مايطرح من أسئلة وأجابات


شروط وقوانين المسابقة :

* يحق لأي عضو مسجل في منتديات الحصن الاردنية المشاركة بالمسابقة ولا تقل مشاركاته عن 200 مشاركة مواضيع + ردود

* يحق للمشرفين والمراقبين المشاركه في المسابقة بإستثناء المسؤول عن المشاركة ..

* مدة الاشتراك في المسابقة هي منذ انطلاق اليوم الثاني من رمضان وحتي 30 من الشهر ..

* يمنع الاشتراك بأكثر من اسم في المسابقة ومن نكتشف انه مشترك باكثر من اسم سوف يحذف من المسابقة ..

* لن يتم قبول اي اجابة بعد الوقت المسموح به لكل سؤال او نشاط ..

* لن يتم قبول الاجابه الناقصة والغير كاملة ..

* لن يتم قبول إلا الاجابة الاولى ..

* ترسل الاجابة الى المشرفة "طوق الياسمين" بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة

* يمنع منعا باتا مراسلة الاعضاء بعضهم لبعض لكشف الاجوبه ومن يقوم بذلك يحرم من المسابقه

* سيتم طرح الاسئله بشكل منتظم وتحتوي على اسئلة متنوعة منها اسلاميه وثقافية وتاريخية


آلية المسابقة لكي تكون الصورة واضحة للجميع :

1- المسابقه عباره عن اسئله دينيه , ثقافيه , تاريخية

2- الاسئله تكون على مدى 29 يوم  كل يوم 3 اسئله وكل سؤال يحسب عن نقطه

4- طرح الاسئله تكون ما بين الساعه 9:00 ليلاً الى الساعه 12:00 صباحا كحد اقصى في الموضوع نفسه

5- ترسل الاجابات اليوميه بشكل رساله خاصه للمسوؤلة عن المسابقة  طوق الياسمين  فقط 

6- وقت الارسال من بعد طرح السؤال الى الساعه السادسة من مساء اليوم الثاني 

7- تفرز الاجابات الساعه 9 وتدون اسماء المشاركين والنقاط الحاصلين عليها .

8-تطرح المسوؤلة عن المسابقة طوق الياسمين الاجابة الصحيحه داخل موضوع السؤال باليوم الثاني من طرح السؤال 

9- بعد انتهاء المسابقه يتم اختيار الاول حسب عدد نقاطه 

والجائزة سـ تكون >> 600 مشاركة + لون لـ أسم الفائز خاص به هنا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

رائع جداً .. بتمنى من الجميع التفاعل مع المسابقة .. كل الدعم "طوق الياسمين"  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور اخي هدوء  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة اليوم الاول >>

مامعنى قول الحجاج "لبيك اللهم لبيك" ؟

ماهو الذي تراه في الليل ثلاث مرات وفي النهار مرة واحدة ؟

من هو مكتشف قانون الجاذبية الأرضية؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عجبتني الفكرة وراح أشارك وابعت الاجوبة


يسلموووووووو على الموضوع الحلو والمفيد

 :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة العقيق يا ريت الكل يشارك  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أنا بعثت أجوبتي...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور قلعتي لحد هلأ المنافسة بين قلعتي والعقيق ويا ريت تصير مشاركة بين الباقيين

اجوبة اليوم الاول >>

1. دعوتنا فـ لبينا ندائك يا رب

2. حرف اللام

3. إسحاق نيوتن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الثاني >>

1. من هو الانسان الذي قتل سـدس سكان الارض ؟

2. أين يقع البحر الذي لا يوجد به ماء ؟

3.  عروس القرآن الكريم من هي؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

هيني جاوبت و إن شاء الله أكون سبقت عقيق...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اه سبقتها  للعقيق  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[COLOR="rgb(105, 105, 105)"]*مشارك معكم وهيني بعتت الاجوبة* [/COLOR]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصولوني هدوء والله المسابقة صارت محصورة بـ 3  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تمت الاجابة يا طوق ^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة العقيق والله أنكم بتنحطوو ع الجرح بطيب بالمشاركة انتِ وهدوء وقلعتي  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مشكورة العقيق والله أنكم بتنحطوو ع الجرح بطيب بالمشاركة انتِ وهدوء وقلعتي


  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم التاني >>

1. من هو الانسان الذي قتل سـدس سكان الارض ؟

قابيل قتل اخوه هابيل وكان عدد سكان الارض ستة معهم ادم وحواء واختيهما

2. أين يقع البحر الذي لا يوجد به ماء ؟

على الخريطة

3. عروس القرآن الكريم من هي؟؟

سورة الرحمن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الثالث >>

1. من هو سيف الله؟

2. من قائل البيت الاتي >> يبكي ويضحك لا حزناً ولا فرحاً
كعاشق خط سطراً في الهوى ومحا

3. اقوى الحيونات ذاكرة؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...
أنا بعثت الإجابات...
اتمنى تكون وصلت...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

انا شاركت .. يا رب اكون سبقت الكل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الاجابة وصلت قلعتي واجوبة هدوء بعدك ورح انزل النتائج لهلا كم؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

النائج لهلأ >>

صارت

قلعتي أبدية 9
العقيق الاحمر 8
هدوء عاصف 6

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

لو أدري كان تأخرت عشان هدوء...
يلا بلكي مرة تانيه...
ههههههههههههه...بالمرصاد

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بعتت الاجابة يا طوق ^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة المافسة قلعتي تنشوف بتفوز ولى لأ  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

وراكو وراكو ورمضان طويل...
بصراحة ازا بدي افوز بتعتمد عالفطور يعني ازا قصروا أهلي بالفطور والسحور وقتها بخسر...
هيني بستنى بكرا...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ان شاء الله بتفوز مو غلط  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجابات اليوم الثالث >>

1. من هو سيف الله؟

خالد بن الوليد

2. من قائل البيت الاتي >> يبكي ويضحك لا حزناً ولا فرحاً
كعاشق خط سطراً في الهوى ومحا

الاخطل الصغير

3. اقوى الحيونات ذاكرة؟؟

الجمل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الرابع >>

1. كيف يتنفس الضفدع تحت الماء ؟

2. قائل البيت >> ومن لا يصانع في أمور كثيرة
يضرس بأنياب ويوطأ بمنسم؟

3. من مُكتشف البنزين؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*جاوبت  يا رب اكون الأول ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

> *جاوبت  يا رب اكون الأول ^_^*


يطعمك الحج والناس راجعة
جاوبت قبلك  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله الي جاوب اول هي شمس بس مش كل اشي كان صح عندها  :Smile: 

هدوء التاني واجابته صحيحة

----------


## shams spring

ييييييييييي
طيب هلا يعني ما الي نقطة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 :Eh S(16):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أتمنى اجاباتي تكون صحيحة و وصلت ...
بس يمكن ما يكونلي نقاط!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الاسئلة اليوم اصعب من امبارح .. بس راح اجاوب على اللي بعرفه  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اه الاسئلة صعبة يلا بدنا كمان مشاركين  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم الرابع >>

1. كيف يتنفس الضفدع تحت الماء ؟

من جلده

2. قائل البيت >> ومن لا يصانع في أمور كثيرة
يضرس بأنياب ويوطأ بمنسم؟

زهير  بن أبي سلمى

3. من مُكتشف البنزين؟؟

مايكل فاراداي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

النتائج الى الأن >>

قلعتي >> 11
العقيق >> 10
هدوء عاصف >> 8
شمس >> 2

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة اليوم الخامس >>

1. ما الذي يُولد مرة واحدة في الشهر ؟

2. مُكتشف تجفيف الحليب؟

3. كم عدد المشركين في غزوة بدر؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

جاوبت .............  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

وانا جااااااوبت

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أجوبتكم وصلت  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تمت الاجابة .. يا رب صح

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...
بعتت الاجوبه انا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تمت الأجابة من الجميع  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الاجوبة لليوم الخامس >>

1. ما الذي يُولد مرة واحدة في الشهر ؟

القمر

2. مُكتشف تجفيف الحليب؟

مايكل جابلر

3. كم عدد المشركين في غزوة بدر؟

1000 مشرك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة اليوم السادس >>

1. ما هو الطائر الذي يلد ولا يبيض ؟

2. مُكتشف جدول الضرب؟

3. ما هي كتب الصحاح الست؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

تمت الإجابة  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

> تمت الإجابة


o.O
واااااااااااااال متى لحقت    :Bl (29): 
هدوء خلي مجال لغيرك     :SnipeR (2):   :SnipeR (2):   :SnipeR (2):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت  :Smile: ... يا رب صح

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلتني اجوبتكم يا حلوين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> o.O
> واااااااااااااال متى لحقت 
> هدوء خلي مجال لغيرك


 
*شمس الموضوع مش موضوع انو نتسابق مين الاول انا جاوبت بشكل طبيعي اول ما انوضعت الاسئلة! اخدت معي الشغلة 6 دقايق!! فيكم تشاركوا بشكل اسرع مني* 
*خلص تكرم عينك بكرة رح اجاوب بعد بربع ساعة*

----------


## shams spring

> *شمس الموضوع مش موضوع انو نتسابق مين الاول انا جاوبت بشكل طبيعي اول ما انوضعت الاسئلة! اخدت معي الشغلة 6 دقايق!! فيكم تشاركوا بشكل اسرع مني* 
> *خلص تكرم عينك بكرة رح اجاوب بعد بربع ساعة*


 اممممم طيب هلا مش الاجابة الاولى فقط هي المعتمدة؟؟ ولا انا فاهمة المسابقة غلط؟؟؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

الجواب عند "طوق الياسمين"

شو رايك "طوق" ؟؟  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هو انا كُنت مقررة انه الاجابة الاولى بس عشان احمس الاعضاء يشاركو صُرت أحسب بالنقاط ومين بجاوب صح وبياخذ نقاط  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

جاوبت بعد طلوع الروح...
النت ضعيف كان...

----------


## mylife079

انا جاوبت وبعتذر عن تاخيري عن المشاركة من بداية المسابقة 

انا معكو على طول 

يسلمو طوق الياسمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بينفع حورية انه تجاوب من البداية فيك تبلش من جديد انا اسفة لانه الاجابات بتنحط في اليوم التاني  :Smile: 

اعتمدت اجابتك الاخيرة لليوم نورت  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

> هو انا كُنت مقررة انه الاجابة الاولى بس عشان احمس الاعضاء يشاركو صُرت أحسب بالنقاط ومين بجاوب صح وبياخذ نقاط


اهه اذا هيك كتير منيح   :Icon27:  :Icon27:  :Icon27: 
خلص هدوء جاوب بعد 6 دقائق ولا يهمك   :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم السادس >>

1. ما هو الطائر الذي يلد ولا يبيض ؟

الخفاش

2. مُكتشف جدول الضرب؟

فيثاغورس

3. ما هي كتب الصحاح الست؟

بخاري ومسلم وترمذي ونسائي ابن ماجه ابي داود

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة اليوم السابع >>

1.اين دفنت ام سلمة زوجة الرسول (ص)؟؟

2.ماهو البيت الذي ليس فيه ابواب ولا نوافذ ؟

3.ما اسم اعلى فواره للماء الساخن ؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت ^_^ انشالله صح

----------


## هدوء عاصف

وانا جاوبت  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...
أنا جاوبت

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شكرا الكم جميعا  :Frown:

----------


## shams spring

تمت الاجابة ^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلمي شمس وصلت  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

جاوبت 
اسفة عالتأخير

----------


## mylife079

جاوبت ..........

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني اجوبتكم دودو وماي لايف

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم السابع >>

1.اين دفنت ام سلمة زوجة الرسول (ص)؟؟

البقيع

2.ما هو البيت الذي ليس فيه ابواب ولا نوافذ ؟

بيت الشعر

3.ما اسم اعلى فواره للماء الساخن ؟

فزارو اولد فايث فول في ايسلندا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة اليوم الثامن >>

1. بم تعرف الامبير ؟

2. من هم أولو العزم من الرسل؟

3. مخترع الراديو؟

----------


## shams spring

تمت الاجايه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

جاوبت ......... ^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نتائج قبل اسئلة اليوم >>

قلعتي 20
العقيق 19
هدوء 16
شمس 11
ماي لايف 6
دودو 4

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

طبعاً أنا جاوبت...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت ^_^...يا رب صح

----------


## mylife079

انا جاوبت كمان

----------


## (dodo)

جاوبت 
^_*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني كل الاجوبة  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أجوبة اليوم الثامن >>

1. بم تعرف الامبير ؟

وحدة قياس شدة التيار الكهربائي

2. من هم أولو العزم من الرسل؟

محمد "صلى الله عليه والسلام"
نوح عليه السلام
ابراهيم عليه السلام
عيسى عليه السلام
موسى عليه السلام

3. مخترع الراديو؟

ماركوني

----------


## طوق الياسمين

1. اقطاب بطارية السياره مم تصنع ؟

2. من هو الصحابي الذي إهتز لموته عرش الرحمن؟

3. مخترع الديناميت؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت على اليوم التاسع...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

ليش أسئلة اليوم التاسع مش مبينه هون!!!!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*قلعتي هاي هي اسئلة اليوم التاسع:*


* 1. اقطاب بطارية السياره مم تصنع ؟*

* 2. من هو الصحابي الذي إهتز لموته عرش الرحمن؟*

* 3. مخترع الديناميت؟*

----------


## mylife079

جاوبت ............

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلمو هدوء عـ التوضيح ووصلوني كل الاجوبة من الاعضاء  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

شكلو ما في أسئلة اليوم...بدي أروح انام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ في أسئلة بس كان عندي عزومة أسفة

أجوبة اليوم التاسع >>


1. اقطاب بطارية السياره مم تصنع ؟

من الرصاص

2. من هو الصحابي الذي إهتز لموته عرش الرحمن؟

سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه

3. مخترع الديناميت؟

الفرد نوبل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة اليوم العاشر >>

1. ما اسم اشهر بركان في جزيرة المارتينيك ؟

2. من الذي سمى داهية العرب؟

3. مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

جااااوبت.....

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق انا جاوبت .. بس على ما اظن انك قصدتي اليوم العاشر ومو التاسع  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العاشر  :Smile:  صح  :Smile: )

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

في أسئلة اليوم؟...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*سيدي الكريم كل يوم فيه اسئلة لكن بدنا نراعي ظروف صاحبة المسابقة ، تطمن هالـ 30 سؤال رح تنسألهن يعني رح تنسألهن*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

بشوفك هدوء مرابط هون مثلي...شو يعني بدك اياني اروح انام واتركك تختلي بالجو هون!... 
مساء الخير...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههههههههههههههههه مسا الفل حبيبي*

----------


## shams spring

شو ما في اسئلة اليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أنا بالانتظار....

الله يجيب اللي فيه الخير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بعتذر امبارح صارت عندي ظروف رح انزل اليوم 6 اسئلة عن اليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر ولا يهمكم  :Frown:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أجوبة اليوم العاشر >>

1. ما اسم اشهر بركان في جزيرة المارتينيك ؟

مونبليبه

2. من الذي سمى داهية العرب؟

عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه

3. مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى؟

ابن النفيس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أسئلة الحادي عشر والثاني عشر >>

مامعنى القعقعه ؟

على من تطلق كلمة المخضرم ؟

من هو الصحابي الذي إذا قسم على الله لأبره؟

ماهي الأشهر الحُرُم؟

مخترع الطائرة؟

ماهو القبر الذي سار بصاحبة ؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

اول شي حمدالله على سلامتك طوق واهلا وسهلا...
أنا  جاوبت الاسئلة ...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تمت الاجابة على الاسئلة الستة  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة الحادي عشر والثاني عشر >>

1. ما معنى القعقعه ؟

صوت تصادم السلاح

2. على من تطلق كلمة المخضرم ؟

هو الذي قضى نصف عمرِه في الجاهلية ونصفه في الإسلام .. او من ادركهما

3. من هو الصحابي الذي إذا قسم على الله لأبره؟

البراء بن مالك

4. ما هي الأشهر الحُرُم؟

ذو القعدة - ذو الحجة - محرم - رجب

5. مخترع الطائرة؟

الأخوان رايت

6. ما هو القبر الذي سار بصاحبة ؟

الحوت وقد سار بسيدنا يونس عليه السلام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الثالث عشر >>

1. قائل البت الاتي >> ما كانتِ الحسناءُ ترفعُ سترها
لو أن في هذي الجموع رجالاً؟؟

2. مُكتشف عصابات البرص؟

3. ما هو مثنى كل من "عصا" و"فتى" ؟

----------


## rand yanal

*أنا آسفة كتتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...أنا جاوبت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا جاوبت يا طوق .. بتمنى يكونوا صح

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني الاجوبة ورند ع شو بتتأسفي حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم الثالث عشر >>

1. قائل البت الاتي >> ما كانتِ الحسناءُ ترفعُ سترها
لو أن في هذي الجموع رجالاً؟؟

خليل مطران

2. مُكتشف عصابات البرص؟

هاتس

3. ما هو مثنى كل من "عصا" و"فتى" ؟

عصوان - فتوان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الرابع عشر >>

1. من قائل البيت الاتي >>


ولقد ذكرتها والرماح نواهلٌ
مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي
؟؟

2. ما الفرق بين الحرف الجازم واسم الشرط الجازم ؟

3. ما معنى كلمة الكنانة؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

تمت الاجابة...مساء الخير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلني جوابك  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت  :Smile:  يا رب صح

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم الرابع عشر >>

1. من قائل البيت الاتي >>

ولقد ذكرتها والرماح نواهلٌ
مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي
؟؟


عنترة

2. ما الفرق بين الحرف الجازم واسم الشرط الجازم ؟

الحرف الجازم يجزم فعلا ، واسم الشرط الجازم يجزم فعلين مضارعين

3. ما معنى كلمة الكنانة؟

الأرض الخصبة المعطاء ، وتطلق ايضاً على جعبة السهام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الخامس عشر >>

1. قائل البيت الآتي >>
إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللوم عرضُه فكل رداء يرتديه جميلُ؟؟

2. من هو قائد حركة استقلال باكستان؟؟

3. من هو "رهين المحبوسين"؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...
تمت الإجابة لليوم الخامس عشر

----------


## shams spring

الله يعطيكي العافية 
^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني مشكورين  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت على 15  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

شو وين اسئلة اليوم؟؟؟
وكيف صار ترتيبنا بالنقاط؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم الخامس عشر >>

1. قائل البيت الآتي >>
إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللوم عرضُه فكل رداء يرتديه جميلُ؟؟

السمؤال

2. من هو قائد حركة استقلال باكستان؟؟

محمد علي جناح

3. من هو "رهين المحبوسين"؟؟

الشاعر ابو العلاء المعرّي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم السادس عشر ؟؟

1. مُكتشف نظرية النسبة؟؟

2. كم يبلغ قطر الشمس؟؟

3. نبي ادعى اليهود انة ابن اللة فمن هو؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

تمت الاجابة على 16...
مساء الخير...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاوبت على اسئلة اليوم 16 يا طوق  :Smile:

----------


## حبيبة نايف

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو جيت متأخرة الله يسامحكم ياحبي للمسابقات
طيب ليش بتجاوبو عالأسئلة ؟ لازم كان فتحتوا مجال للجميع إنه يكون عندهم فرصة للإجابات لآخر يوم برمضان
يعني صار عندي مشكلتين
1. راحت علي نص المسابقة
2. عدد مشاركاتي شي بفشل

شو العمل؟ ماراح أسامحكم زعلت<<<<<<<<<< اخبطي راسك بالحيط هههههه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله يا حبيبة نايف كل الموضوع انه هيك شروط المسابقة يلا خيرها بغيرها المهم انك مميزة بينا مش مهم كم مشاركة ولا المشاركة بالمسابقة حبيبة قلبي رمضان خير علينا وعليكي يا رب

----------


## حبيبة نايف

تسلمي طوق الياسمين ياألبي كلك زووووووووء معرفتي لإلكم أحلى فوز بالمسابقة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم السادس عشر >>

1. مُكتشف نظرية النسبة؟؟

ألبرت آينشتاين

2. كم يبلغ قطر الشمس؟؟

تزيد قليلاً عن المليون كيلومتر

3. نبي ادعى اليهود انة ابن اللة فمن هو؟؟

عزيز

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم السابع عشر >>

1. قائل البيت التالي >>
يموت الهوى مني إذا مالقيتها
ويحيا إذا فارقتها فيعود؟؟

2. مُكتشف الزلال؟؟

3. لماذا يزداد طول الانسان وهو نائم ؟؟

----------


## حبيبة نايف

النبي الذي ادعى اليهود أنه ابن الله سبحانه عما يصفون
اسمه عزير وليس عزيز
تراني أنا زمان ممرضة
بس هلأ طالبة علوم إسلامية وأصول الدين
تحياتي يالغالية

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

تمت الاجابة على 17...
تحياتي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تمت الاجابة على اسئلة اليوم 17  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورين بس بدكم تسامحوني لبكرا بصير انزل الاسئلة عندي ظروف سلام

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

موفقة أنت يا طوق الياسمين...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم السابع عشر >>

1. قائل البيت التالي >>
يموت الهوى مني إذا مالقيتها
ويحيا إذا فارقتها فيعود؟؟

جميل بن مُعمر

2. مُكتشف الزلال؟؟

لوكونيو

3. لماذا يزداد طول الانسان وهو نائم ؟

يتحرر من جاذبية الارض العامودية عليه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر >>

1. مامعنى الحيوانات المجتره ؟

2. اين يكثر حيوانات المرجان ؟

3. من اول سكرتير عام لهيئة الامم المتحده ؟

4. مامعنى الرايخ الثالث ؟

5. ماهي فائدة السكر للجسم ؟

6. من هو مستشار الخلفاء؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]تمت الاجابة والحمد لله ..[/COLOR]

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...
أتمنى لكم السَّعادة جميعاً...
تمت الاجابة 18+19...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني اجويتكم  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر >>

1. مامعنى الحيوانات المجتره ؟

التي تملأ حجرات المعدة بالطعام ثم تعود لأكله

2. اين يكثر حيوانات المرجان ؟

في بحار دافئة صافية الماء

3. من اول سكرتير عام لهيئة الامم المتحده ؟

تريك فيلي

4. مامعنى الرايخ الثالث ؟

الفترة التي سيطرت فيها النازية على المانيا

5. ماهي فائدة السكر للجسم ؟

يولد الطاقة والقدرة البدنية

6. من هو مستشار الخلفاء؟

رجاء بن حيوة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم العشرون والواحد والعشرون >>

1. اشهر رحالة عربي؟

2. ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟

3. ماهو الشيء الذي يستحيل كســره ؟

4. ماهو الشيء الذي ينبض بلا قلب ؟

5. مؤسس علم الكيمياء؟

6. في عهد من من الانبياء عاش الملك نمرود ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

النتائج الى الأن >>

قلعتي 54
العقيق 53
هدوء 45
شمس 42
ماي لايف 37
دودو 10

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...
تم بعث الأجوبة لكل من 20+21...
دمتم سالمين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تمت الاجابة ...  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم العشرون والواحد والعشرون >>

1. اشهر رحالة عربي؟

ابن بطوطة

2. ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟

الكفن

3. ماهو الشيء الذي يستحيل كســره ؟

المبتدأ

4. ماهو الشيء الذي ينبض بلا قلب ؟

الساعة

5. مؤسس علم الكيمياء؟

جابر بن حيان

6. في عهد من من الانبياء عاش الملك نمرود ؟

ابراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الثاني والعشرون >>

1. قائل البيت الاتي >> "إذا بلغ الفطام لنا صبيٌ
تخرُ له الجبابر ساجدينا"؟؟

2. اين يقع مدار الجدي؟؟

3. ما هو اشهر اسواق العرب القديمة؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

تم بعث اجابة 22...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حليت الاسئلة على اليوم 22

 :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

الله يعطيكي العافية ^_^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني اجوبتكم  :Smile: 

اجوبة اليوم الثاني والعشرون >>

1. قائل البيت الاتي >> "إذا بلغ الفطام لنا صبيٌ
تخرُ له الجبابر ساجدينا"؟؟

عمرو ابن كلثوم

2. اين يقع مدار الجدي؟؟

جنوب خط الاستواء

3. ما هو اشهر اسواق العرب القديمة؟؟

سوق عكاظ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الثالث والعشرين >>

1. قائل البيت الاتي >>
"بكاؤكما يشفي وإن كان لا يجدي
فجودا فقد أودى نظيركما عندي"؟؟

2. من مُكتشف الهند؟؟

3. نبي خصّه الله بـ النبوة قبل ولادته من هو؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

جاري الإجابة...
ستصل خلال دقيقة إن شاء الله...

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

وين الأسئلة؟

----------


## shams spring

امممم شكلة ما في اسئلة اليوم؟؟

----------


## shams spring

طوق وينك؟؟؟
انشالله تكوني بخير

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

ما في اسئلة...!
نتمنى أن تكونواجميعا بخير

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

ما إلي دخل ... أنا استنيت

----------


## shams spring

*اممممممم الله يستر 
انشالله تكوني بخير طـــــــوق*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا اسفة عـ التاخير صارت عندي شوية مشاكل >>

اجوبة اليوم الثالث والعشرين >>

1. قائل البيت الاتي >>
"بكاؤكما يشفي وإن كان لا يجدي
فجودا فقد أودى نظيركما عندي"؟؟

ابن الرومي

2. من مُكتشف الهند؟؟

فاسكودي غاما

3. نبي خصّه الله بـ النبوة قبل ولادته من هو؟؟

يحي عليه السلام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم الرابع والعشرين والخامس والعشرين والسادس والعشرين؟؟

1. من هو الصحابي المستجاب الدعوة؟؟

2. اين دفنت ام سلمة زوجة الرسول (ص)؟؟

3. ماهي السورة التي تعادل قراءتها ثلث القرأن؟؟

4. ماهو الشيء الذي يوجد في وسط باريس ؟؟

5. من هو  سلطان العلماء؟؟

6. ماهي الدول التي اسست منظمة الأوبك؟؟

7. ما اسم اصوات الموج؟؟

8. من اول من اكتشف ماء زمزم؟؟

9. ما الفرق بين الكوكب والنجم؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*الحمد لله ع سلامة طــــوق .... انشالله انحلت المشاكل ....!!

تمـــــــت الاجــــــابة ^_^*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مساء الخير...سلامتكم
تمت الاجابة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وصلوني اجوبتكم

اجوبة اليوم الرابع والعشرين والخامس والعشرين والسادس والعشرين؟؟

1. من هو الصحابي المستجاب الدعوة؟؟

سعد بن أبي وقاص

2. اين دفنت ام سلمة زوجة الرسول (ص)؟؟

في البقيع

3. ماهي السورة التي تعادل قراءتها ثلث القرأن؟؟

الاخلاص

4. ماهو الشيء الذي يوجد في وسط باريس ؟؟

حرف الراء

5. من هو سلطان العلماء؟؟

العز بن عبد السلام

6. ماهي الدول التي اسست منظمة الأوبك؟؟

السعودية ، الكويت ، العراق ، فنزويلا

7. ما اسم اصوات الموج؟؟

الهدير

8. من اول من اكتشف ماء زمزم؟؟

اسماعيل عليه السلام وامه هاجر

9. ما الفرق بين الكوكب والنجم؟؟

الكوكب لا يُنير كـ الارض والنجم يضيء كـ الشمس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة اليوم السابع والعشرون والثامن والعشرون >>

1. دولة تقع ضمن دولة ولا حكومة لها ولا جيش؟؟

2. ما هي اهتمامات علم الأنواء؟؟

3. متى تبدأ زقزقة العصافير ؟؟

4. ما اسم الملك الكلداني الذي احرق القدس؟؟

5. ما اسم عاصمة جبل لبنان؟؟

6. كم تغطي الصحراء الكبرى من مساحة افريقيا؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*تـــمت الاجابـــــــــــــــة*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

صباح الخير...جاوت

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شمس اجابتك ما وصلوني

وصلوني اجوبتك قلعتي  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

بس انا بعتتهم  :Frown:

----------


## shams spring

*بعتتـــهم مـرة تانــــــية*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هلأ وصلولني حبيبتي شمس  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

كل عام وانتم بخير ...
طوق كل عام وانتي بخير...
يعطيكم ألف عافية على الجهود الطيبة...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وانت بـ خير قلعتي هيك المسابقة خلصت بس ظل اعطيكو النتائج النهائية شوي وبحطها

كل عام والجميع بـ الف خير  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

*الله يعطيكي العافية طوق 
وكل عام وانتي بخير
ونحنا بإنتظار النتائج ^_^*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجوبة اليوم السابع والعشرون والثامن والعشرون >>

1. دولة تقع ضمن دولة ولا حكومة لها ولا جيش؟؟

الفاتيكان

2. ما هي اهتمامات علم الأنواء؟؟

مراقبة الجو والتنبؤ بـ احوال الطقس

3. متى تبدأ زقزقة العصافير ؟؟

مع شروق الشمس

4. ما اسم الملك الكلداني الذي احرق القدس؟؟

بختنصر

5. ما اسم عاصمة جبل لبنان؟؟

بعبدا

6. كم تغطي الصحراء الكبرى من مساحة افريقيا؟؟

اكثر من ربع مساحتها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

النتائج >>

قلعتي 79
شمس 65
العقيق 62
هدوء 54
ماي لايف 49
دودو 10

مبروك قلعتي أبدية  :SnipeR (64):

----------


## shams spring

[QUOTE=طوق الياسمين;558924]النتائج >>

قلعتي 79
شمس 65
العقيق 62
هدوء 54
ماي لايف 49
دودو 10

مبروك قلعتي أبدية
مبرووووووك قلعتي 
شو "طوق " ما في جوائز ترضية 
ول حرام عليكي والله تعبت انا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله تعبك على راسي بس الفائز واحد والي اجتهد بنول انتي تعبتي وكل الي معك والله  :Smile:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> النتائج >>
> 
> قلعتي 79
> شمس 65
> العقيق 62
> هدوء 54
> ماي لايف 49
> دودو 10
> 
> مبروك قلعتي أبدية


 *الله يبارك فيكي...*
*ممكن الجائزة تكون ناشف؟ عشان بعدني ما اشتريت أواعي عيد...*
*كل عام وانتم بخير...*
*شكرا لجهودك طوق الياسمين...*
*حظا أفر للبقية اللي اجتهدوا وكانت مسابقة حلوة*
*كنت أتمنى العقيق تكون موجودة..*
*شكرا*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

[QUOTE=shams abu-rabei;558925]


> النتائج >>
> 
> قلعتي 79
> شمس 65
> العقيق 62
> هدوء 54
> ماي لايف 49
> دودو 10
> 
> ...


 *أهلا شمس* 
*كل عام وانتي بخير*
*شو بايدي اعمل هيك قانون المسابقة*
*حظا اوفر السنة الجاي على خير*
*بس ممكن تساعديني تختاري لون لاسمي؟*
*أو يمكن ألوان وخلفية للألوان حسب ما تشوفي*
*حظا اوفر للجميع...*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*عُقدت الوعود مع بداية المسابقة...
هل إنفاذُها مُرتبط بأول قطرة مطر!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا حكيت مع حسان هو انعجق بس عشان موضوع تسكيرة المنتدى وصيانته ان شاء الله الليلة بـ الكتير بتوصلك الجائزة
أسفة عـ التاخير  :Bl (35):

----------


## shams spring

[QUOTE=قلعتي أبدية;559051]


> *أهلا شمس* 
> *كل عام وانتي بخير*
> *شو بايدي اعمل هيك قانون المسابقة*
> *حظا اوفر السنة الجاي على خير*
> *بس ممكن تساعديني تختاري لون لاسمي؟*
> *أو يمكن ألوان وخلفية للألوان حسب ما تشوفي*
> *حظا اوفر للجميع...*


*وانت بخير مع انها متأخرة شوي بس ما انتبهت 
ان شاء الله ^_^
مممممم ما بعرف اذا اخترت لون او لا ..بس انا بفضل اللون الذهبي 
وكمان مرة مبروك اللقب الجديد ومنه الى الاعلى يا رب
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> انا حكيت مع حسان هو انعجق بس عشان موضوع تسكيرة المنتدى وصيانته ان شاء الله الليلة بـ الكتير بتوصلك الجائزة
> أسفة عـ التاخير


*ما يهمك...
انا مو مستعجل و ما في داعي للاعتذار...
يمكن الاسلوب كان جاف ...
أعتذر...
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *ما يهمك...
> انا مو مستعجل و ما في داعي للاعتذار...
> يمكن الاسلوب كان جاف ...
> أعتذر...
> *


لا حقك واسلوبك بالعكس راقي  :SnipeR (87):

----------

